# Problem with Dragon tires



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Some years ago, I built a Dragon model of a Soviet BRDM. I recently pulled it out of storage to find that all four of the black rubber or vinyl tires had split. 1 of them had not split all the way through, so I slid it of the wheel hub and am moulding it up to cast four replacements. 

Has anyone else had this problem with Dragon kits? I'd send them a note requesting replacement tires, but I built it a decade ago and no longer remember ths kit number. Still, I'm annoyed.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes they are notorious for splitting as well as Tamiya's L.R.D.G. truck my tires split on that one as well.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Honestly I have never had or seen in person a split Tamiya tire. I have a LRDG truck I built almost 40 years ago that has not split. But, the Dragon tires are well known for splitting. You can alleviate this on new builds by trimming the inside of the tire so you don't have to wedge it over the wheel hub. Or, do as most guys do now and just buy a set of (better) resin wheels/tires.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I built the LRDG truck back in the early '80's and had no problems with the tires.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I wound up using one of the fully split tires and white glueing the gap closed, then making the mould. I'm happy with the resulting mould. Next, I just have to make time to cast four copies and paint them. When I'm done, I have some Soviet infantry from the right era to place on the base with it. I'm doing an Afghanistan 1980 vignette. Will post pics when I eventually get this done.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, I'm in the process of casting up the tires for the BRDM-2. It worked out better than I could have hoped for. I'm using Silcast resin, which has a fairly short set-up time, but a longer full cure time, so it can be de-moulded when it's still slightly soft. This means I can get the tires on the hub before the full cure. Well, except for the right front, which hardened before I could get to it. Luckily, it was still soft enough to carve easily, so I was able to open the centre up just enough to get it to slide onto the hub. Just have to paint and weather them, and Bob's your Uncle! Earlier today, I found and downloaded the box art and painting instructions for the Soviet Motor Rifle Troops by Dragon which I'm going to paint up and put on the base with the BRDM-2. Should look pretty good.

Edit: Well, got all four tires on. so far, so good!


----------

